
A Danish bank is offering mortgages at a 0.5% negative interest rate - rchaudhary
https://www.businessinsider.com/danish-bank-offers-mortgages-at-negative-interest-rates-2019-8
======
quickthrower2
I’ll borrow a billion dollars of that pls. I’ll even keep it as a deposit with
the same bank instead of buying a house so they have 100% security, if that’s
ok.

~~~
gus_massa
From the article:

> _It should be noted that even with a negative interest rate, banks often
> charge fees linked to the borrowing, which means homeowners could still pay
> back more._

------
koverda
I wonder what that's doing to housing prices in Denmark

